# HAb´s geschafft



## DerAngler93 (10. März 2009)

|jump:|jump:Fische müssen sich jwezt in Acht nehmen  Hab den Schein 

Theoretisch: 1 Fehler
Prakrisch: NAja 3 

Aber egal|jump:|jump:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: HAb´s geschafft*

Glückwunsch, ich hatte damals ganze 0 Fehler

Na dann, ab ans Wasser


----------



## Nolfravel (10. März 2009)

*AW: HAb´s geschafft*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schein#v#v


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steve Deluxe (10. März 2009)

*AW: HAb´s geschafft*

hallo
herzlichen glückwunsch, ich habe die prüfung auch am samstag bestanden ( mit 0 fehler:vik::q|supergri)
bei mir dauert das aber jetzt noch 3 wochen bis das prüfungszeugnis kommt


----------



## DerAngler93 (10. März 2009)

*AW: HAb´s geschafft*

danke @all Steve ganz offiziel im Forum sag ich jez auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------

